# wire the light fixture into an extension cord?



## theayale (Nov 29, 2012)

Is it really possible? My fixture is like a pot light and it is really pretty. Is it possible to take an old extension cord with 2 wires and make it a swag lamp? 

All replies would be highly appreciated.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 29, 2012)

If the fixture was designed to be permanently mounted then it is not safe to do what you ask.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 29, 2012)

JoeD said:


> If the fixture was designed to be permanently mounted then it is not safe to do what you ask.


How can the danger be lessened?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 29, 2012)

A pretty pot light? You best post a photo so we no what you have in mind.


----------

